# Images in signatures



## Nick

Why can't we have images in our signatures?


It is very possible to do this in vBulletin. In fact, I think you have specifically gone and turned this option off. I have never seen a vBulletin board that _does not_ allow images in signatures. Any major board allows signature images (eg: NeoWin).


There is no worry that your server will be overloaded by this. The images are on remote servers, so it will not require any more bandwidth for your server.


There is no worry that users will be overloaded by this. First of all, the images and the text load independantly of each other -- users can read the text _while the images are still loading_. Also, users have the option to turn off images completely in their User Control Panel. Lastly, they only need to load the image once -- the web browser will cache the image; it does not need to be redownloaded for every post.


----------



## vachecow

Haven't we allready been through this?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8275

psssst.........you aren't helping yourself at all by bringing up old issues over and over again.....just ask some of those die hard german/collins supporters


----------



## Nick

I thought so too but that thread isn't visible....

Not my fault you have default settings to silently make things disappear. *Out of sight, out of mind.* I guess that is the strategy around here. I didn't see that old thread, so surely I am not the only one to miss it.


Edit: Oh look, even if I change your horrid "Last 2 days" setting for visibility, after I navigate away from the page and then return to read another thead, the setting is back at "Last 2 days".


----------



## vachecow

Did you select to save your changes?


----------



## Nick

I was talking about this setting.






In any event, having "Last 2 days" as the default seems pointless.


----------



## lauranazario

Nick said:
			
		

> In any event, having "Last 2 days" as the default seems pointless.



Hi Nick,
Just because WR's default doesn't conform to your 'ideal' parameters, that doesn't mean it's pointless. 

Furthermore, you appear to be a knowledgeable person, so I'm sure that extending the display option on those ocassions when you want to look for olders threads will definitely not be a challenge for you. The search option is also there to help, as there are a number of search parameters to choose from.

I know WR is trying to accommodate the needs of the greatest number of people --being very mindful that technological sophistication varies greatly across the planet and directly affects WR's online community.

I can't any more 'technical' than that because I am not involved with WR's network setup. I'm definitely out of my element there!!!! 

Saludos, Nick.

LN


----------



## lsp

While I agree with LN - it's a small thing to change the pull down menu, maybe the administrator can help anyway. I noticed that this forum defaults to 2 days, but the Italian English forum defaults to From the Beginning.


----------



## vachecow

Nick///how did you do that??


----------



## belén

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Nick///how did you do that??




I guess he made a screen copy and saved it as a file and then attached it.

Cheers,
Be


----------



## vachecow

Thanks....and then how did you circle that one feature?


----------



## lsp

He probably Photoshop'd it


----------



## Nick

Yeah, I used the Print Screen button and then Edit > Paste in Photoshop.

You can do the same thing and use Microsoft Paint instead.


----------



## vachecow

I'll have to try that!!


----------



## Silvia

You can also print and paste in the notepad...


----------



## Login

Nick said:
			
		

> I was talking about this setting.
> [ screen shot removed]
> In any event, having "Last 2 days" as the default seems pointless.


Hi Nick,

Have you tried this : 

*User Control Panel -> Edit Options -> Thread Display Options ->* 

_Default Thread Age Cut Off_
_You may specify a time period from which to display threads. Threads older than the age you specify will not be shown. _

_Use Forum Default _
_Show threads from last day _
_Show threads from last 2 days _
_Show threads from last week _
_Show threads from last 10 days _
_Show threads from last 2 weeks _
_Show threads from last month _
_Show threads from last 45 days _
_...._
Pick yours !


----------

